# bar length - ms390



## sgcsalsero (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi, quick question, has anyone run a 25" bar on a MS390 or similar sized Stihl?  I had a little trouble putting that order in, Stihl guy said the saw is not going to perform.

Thanks


----------



## smokinj (Mar 26, 2009)

Iam sure it would run it but dont use it to race anyone! and sthil says it will work (that is the max on that saw) i would also go with skip chain


----------



## Wet1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep, I agree with Smokin.  Assuming the bar is buried in wood, that's all that saw is going to want, even running skip.  Although, I hear AOD runs a 42" on his 390.  :cheese:


----------



## smokinj (Mar 27, 2009)

AOD said:
			
		

> My 390 is ported with an extreme muffler mod and a non limited coil with timing advance. I also run a Ms460 carb on it, pulls the 25" just fine!


thats a lot differnt from a stock 390 nice build there aod


----------



## sgcsalsero (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  I bought three loops of 33RSC3-84 so I'll report back on the thread on how bogged down I get.  To me, it's all about how sharp I keep that chain.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 27, 2009)

AOD said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i know that build has been done on race saw.com (thought it might have be you)


----------



## smokinj (Mar 27, 2009)

AOD said:
			
		

> Nope not me. I went out and bought me an MS 395 XP for all my woodcutting needs.


at 17 lbs its dont going to trim them bush very well but sure will do it in one cut


----------



## SWNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a 28" bar for my 390 (regularly run a 20"). With a full-comp chain, it's slow going. I got a couple semi skip chains, but haven't used them yet.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 28, 2009)

AOD said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny that you used the operating weight of the saw most people around here will drive you crazy about the head weight and how light there saw is i could careless about the head weight, its operating weight that means something. My 460 with 28in bar 21lb


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 28, 2009)

smokinj said:
			
		

> Thats funny that you used the operating weight of the saw most people around here will drive you crazy about the head weight and how light there saw is...


Ja, almost as bad as people talking face cords! >:-(


----------



## smokinj (Mar 28, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd say that a tie!


----------



## sgcsalsero (Apr 8, 2009)

25" bar with stock MS390 ran like a champ.  Ran thru three chains on really green oak with freakin' huge knots.


----------



## wldm09 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dang.  I picked up a 390 last year with an 18" bar thinking I was smart.  It appears I now have a gift list for Fathers Day!


----------



## SWI Don (Apr 12, 2009)

24/25" bar on an ms390 is pushing it, but it is all what you are used to, and what your expectations are.  Yes it will physically pull the chain but it will not have any reserve so you will have more stalls or the saw will bog down with any increase in load.  I would keep the 18" bar even if you get a longer one as you will will have more power reserve to cut wood and a more responsive rig.  The longer bars zap more power just to run them with the additional drag than the shorter ones do.

If I have a sharp chain 24 is all my slightly modded 372 wants but I run my rakers at ~.030 and my chain self feeds (ie no need to use the bucking spikes).  Most guys will recommend a 70+ cc saw ie MS 440/441 for a 25" bar but I have seen MS361's equipped with them.  You are in that range that the saw will pull it but not well.  I have a friend that has the ms390/25" combo I haven't run it but another friend has and his comment was it was a real dog with that long of bar.  Of course his reference is an 064 with a 20" bar so he is used to having lots of reserve.

My assumption is that we are talking about cutting hardwoods as the softwood guys jack the bar size up a couple notches.

In summary 25" is fine on a MS390 but I would get an 18-20" setup and run it most of the time and save the 25" setup for those "special" occasions.  If those special occasions were all the time then I would look at a bigger saw.

Don

PS.  If we are talking Husky's 390xp, go for it.  It should be a real ripper with a 24" setup you could probably pull a 28" set up well.


----------



## sgcsalsero (Apr 13, 2009)

SWI Don said:
			
		

> In summary 25" is fine on a MS390 but I would get an 18-20" setup and run it most of the time and save the 25" setup for those "special" occasions.  If those special occasions were all the time then I would look at a bigger saw.
> 
> Don



Thanks, interchangeability is key.  I have a 056 that I think would take that bar and chain as well.  The reach of the bar is a nice plus ....


----------



## rainbow2009 (Apr 28, 2009)

pret auto
I enjoy this forum. I'm new and nice to meet you all. 
Cheer^_^


----------



## Arlo (Apr 28, 2009)

I had a 18" Poulan 49cc for the past two years. It was my first saw. I just got a 390 with a 25" bar. I have to say that the saw does everything I need it to but I am also no professional. I like the longer bar partly for the not having to bend over part and also the for the fun of having a 25" bar. I am going to get a 20" bar just to have for when I am cutting small stuff all day and probably save the 25" for other occasions. Bbut for know the 25" bar as my only one is fine. PS if you run the 25", keep it sharp, really sharp!


----------



## Jake (May 3, 2009)

I run a 390 with a 25" bar at work,  I use it to cut pallets of exotic lumber... It goes slow, but the stuff is 2-3 times harder than red oak


----------

